# Civic-Si vs Sentra Spec-V



## diaz9220 (Nov 19, 2005)

Which one of these cars would win in a race with no mods just 100% Stock?

And can you guys give me the specs on the Si and Spec V cuz i want to get into a carclub but you have to beat their Si. Their Si only has an Intake and headers. I want to buy the Spec V but i dont know if it will take out the Si. Please be honest. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol! okay what year SI? 

the new 06 SI? You'd lose to it. other ones, you'd beat 'em pretty handily I'd say.

however, why would you want to be in a retarded club like that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> however, why would you want to be in a retarded club like that?


I always thought the pourpose of clubs was to make friends and share a common interest. Anyways, is this a 1/4 race or autoX for this? Kinda silly the way to get new members though.

For instance, someone could care less about cars, have a STOCK STi or the likes and walk tht car, but not care about being in the club...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The new SI is going to win. Just look at the specs, weight, power, gearing ratios and especially tyres. All other SIs you will own.


----------



## diaz9220 (Nov 19, 2005)

It's a 98 Si. And they do that because they like to race every thursday vs other clubs/cars for money. At the illegals they pretty much beat everyone, and thats why i want to be with them. Yeah they used to focus on Looks but now they want speed in order to join them. THanks for the info tho.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so they use i/h modded 98 civics to race for money?

what are they racing for? see whose 15 second car is the fastest? that's the most retarded club idea I've ever heard. They must be teenagers.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

I think dont qoute me on this but that generation Si only had like 160hp and a whimpy 111 ft-lbs of torque so yea your 175hp and 180 ft-lbs of torque will beat him in a heartbeat. You got to love Nissan engines with their generous torque curves.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> so they use i/h modded 98 civics to race for money?
> 
> what are they racing for? see whose 15 second car is the fastest? that's the most retarded club idea I've ever heard. They must be teenagers.


LOL heheheheheahahah, I agree, if you wanna get into their club you should just race it on foot. Better yet, go to their wimpy races with your stock spec and win some money.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

too bad my car club isn't around there, the twin turbo supra and the GTO would be bank! hell, my spec would be bank.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow...sounds very teenager-ish. I'm 18, but I wouldn't do that....


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

QUICK! Everyone stick a playing card on the back wheel of our bicycles! It's tiem to score some easy cash!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

pfft....

and people wonder why insurance is soooo expensive


----------



## diaz9220 (Nov 19, 2005)

Alright, ill be honest with you. I dont wanna join their Club, i just want to beat their Si. They talk so much about it. Ive seen it an it does 12.5 for a .25mi. I just want them to STFU about their Si-. And i love Nissan cars to death, so i'm thinkin of gettin a Spec V. I would get a Skyline, but they are pretty expensive and they aint street legal :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

diaz9220 said:


> Alright, ill be honest with you. I dont wanna join their Club, i just want to beat their Si. They talk so much about it. Ive seen it an it does 12.5 for a .25mi. I just want them to STFU about their Si-. And i love Nissan cars to death, so i'm thinkin of gettin a Spec V. I would get a Skyline, but they are pretty expensive and they aint street legal :thumbdwn:


NO SI is running 12.5 sec in the 1/4 mile with just a header and an intake. They need some good work to get those speeds.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

diaz9220 said:


> Alright, ill be honest with you. I dont wanna join their Club, i just want to beat their Si. They talk so much about it. Ive seen it an it does 12.5 for a .25mi. I just want them to STFU about their Si-. And i love Nissan cars to death, so i'm thinkin of gettin a Spec V. I would get a Skyline, but they are pretty expensive and they aint street legal :thumbdwn:


Wow...., just wow. This is a pretty ridiculous post. I have to agree with Psulemonn. Either they are lying to you about the mods, or the time, one of the two. And even if it were street legal, judging from your post and knowledge of the automotive (more importantly the import) world, you would never get a Skyline.


----------



## diaz9220 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah Skylines are imported from Japan, so what?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think this thread needs some ROTF waffles with the more recent comments.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I think this thread needs some ROTF waffles with the more recent comments.


i prefer lolskates....


SI's need a lot of work to run 12's.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemonn said:


> i prefer lolskates....
> 
> 
> SI's need a lot of work to run 12's.....


na, just a coupple of vynal stickers and a muffler....I think this thread has gone on long enough...


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Stats for a civic si 06*



Zac said:


> The new SI is going to win. Just look at the specs, weight, power, gearing ratios and especially tyres. All other SIs you will own.


alright, so before i saw the Si's performance data, I definitely thought the SI was going to whoop on the Spec. . . but don't forget about the Si's poor torque peek which is only at 140lb*ft. . . yes it does have 197hp, but you also need a nice amount of torque to get it going.

responsible testing: brought the Si to 60 mph on average of 7.2 seconds, and taking it through the 1/4mile at 15.6 seconds at 93. . . 

now after seeing those numbers, it's very disappointing actually! so on a flat out race, the Si and the Spec would be a good match. As for AutoX racing, I think the Spec would have the Si, because the Spec's torque would carry it out of a turn much better than the Si. 

now i'm not for sure about those numbers, but i'm just posting it to let you all know.
One thing i can say, is that the new Si 06 is a much better improvement over the later models. 

have a nice day!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

in that case acceleration is on a par with the Spec V. on auto-x, i would be interested to see. the spec may have more torque, but you have to keep in mind that the si weighs less, has a IRS and michelin pilot exaltos which are far superior to the continentals.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

This thread can DIAF


----------



## donald.dickerson (Oct 12, 2005)

diaz9220 said:


> Alright, ill be honest with you. I dont wanna join their Club, i just want to beat their Si. They talk so much about it. Ive seen it an it does 12.5 for a .25mi. I just want them to STFU about their Si-. And i love Nissan cars to death, so i'm thinkin of gettin a Spec V. I would get a Skyline, but they are pretty expensive and they aint street legal :thumbdwn:



i think someone needs to do the research before you make yourself look stupid..well too late for that ..the stats are all over the web


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Zac said:


> in that case acceleration is on a par with the Spec V. on auto-x, i would be interested to see. the spec may have more torque, but you have to keep in mind that the si weighs less, has a IRS and michelin pilot exaltos which are far superior to the continentals.


the new SI weighs more, spec v is like 2750 and the new si is something like 29XX lbs. Thats what I've been screaming the whole time, people keep saying "new SI>all" but the spec v costs $4k less than the civic si with "summer tire" package and can run head to head in the quarter and in all given probability would walk all over it through an autocross. Everyone keeps trying to tell me what a better car the new SI is but I disagree completely, sure it may hold boost better on stock internals but who needs 400 whp in a FWD car? thats pointless unless you run slicks.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

diaz9220 said:


> Alright, ill be honest with you. I dont wanna join their Club, i just want to beat their Si. They talk so much about it. Ive seen it an it does 12.5 for a .25mi. I just want them to STFU about their Si-. And i love Nissan cars to death, so i'm thinkin of gettin a Spec V. I would get a Skyline, but they are pretty expensive and they aint street legal :thumbdwn:


Well, the spec v and the skyline are more similar than some people are willing to admit. Before I go any further, do NOT think I am comparing acceleration or all out performance of a spec v to a skyline GT-R, there is no comparison; however, there are lower forms of skyline since the skyline is actually just a regular ol family car in most forms in Japan and the spec v shares nearly the same weight, dimensions, displacement (QR is 4 cyl while RB is 6, but displacement is still the same), horsepower, torque, looks (R33 4-door GT-R is most similar in looks), etc. as the skyline GTS25 type S (look it up). The biggest difference between the two besides the fact they actually share almost none of the same components (same door handles woot) is that the spec v is FWD where the GTS is RWD or the GT-R which is AWD. People usually only know the skyline as the R34 GTR but in fact there are many other trims and in fact one of them is quite similar to the spec v. Saying this got me flamed on B15sentra.net but then again those guys are just a bunch of spec v hating skyline fanboys and are generally misinformed about everything.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> Well, the spec v and the skyline are more similar than some people are willing to admit. Before I go any further, do NOT think I am comparing acceleration or all out performance of a spec v to a skyline GT-R, there is no comparison; however, there are lower forms of skyline since the skyline is actually just a regular ol family car in most forms in Japan and the spec v shares nearly the same weight, dimensions, displacement (QR is 4 cyl while RB is 6, but displacement is still the same), horsepower, torque, looks (R33 4-door GT-R is most similar in looks), etc. as the skyline GTS25 type S (look it up). The biggest difference between the two besides the fact they actually share almost none of the same components (same door handles woot) is that the spec v is FWD where the GTS is RWD or the GT-R which is AWD. People usually only know the skyline as the R34 GTR but in fact there are many other trims and in fact one of them is quite similar to the spec v. Saying this got me flamed on B15sentra.net but then again those guys are just a bunch of spec v hating skyline fanboys and are generally misinformed about everything.


dumbest comment i have heard as of lately. just because displacement is similar doesn't mean they are even close to being similar, you are closer to a ford probe then a skyline. At leas its a FWD. 




neogeon said:


> the new SI weighs more, spec v is like 2750 and the new si is something like 29XX lbs. Thats what I've been screaming the whole time, people keep saying "new SI>all" but the spec v costs $4k less than the civic si with "summer tire" package and can run head to head in the quarter and in all given probability would walk all over it through an autocross. Everyone keeps trying to tell me what a better car the new SI is but I disagree completely, sure it may hold boost better on stock internals but who needs 400 whp in a FWD car? thats pointless unless you run slicks.


Do you ever get tired that you are preaching your stupid shit. Stock for Stock, the spec loses, but its mainly on the driver. But all things equal, you lose, so stop with your damn fight of modded vs stock.



Stop being a Spec V fanboy.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, I drive a semi skyline, neato!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Ugh, you forum people suck, I'm comparing the skyline the to the spec v the same way a car magazine would compare a spec v to a tiburon etc. Seriously, all of you need to get your head out of your ass and stop reading everything everyone says that hasn't been here as long as you to be fanboy bullshit. Get a life, jesus.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> dumbest comment i have heard as of lately. just because displacement is similar doesn't mean they are even close to being similar, you are closer to a ford probe then a skyline. At leas its a FWD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, stock for stock the spec does not lose, look at the stats he gave, in only 1 test I have ever seen has the civic si posted better numbers. Why do you keep wanting to say the civic is better than the spec v? hmm? after all this is a nissan forum and regardless I am entitled to my opinion.

A ford probe? yeah, ok, like your car is like a suzuki aerio or a honda CRV because it has AWD then right? goddamn your a retard. I clearly state FWD and RWD are not the same but you still persist to repeat my statement and call me stupid when I already said its not the same. I know when it comes to boost the RB series is better than a QR of course, but then again people still compare tuning a turbo SR20 to a turbo KA and those motors are nothing alike other than cylinder count. Fanboys are people that make statements when they have no idea what they are talking about whatsoever like saying a civic with a drop in K&N could take on a corvette in a heads up equal driver race, when have I ever said anything like that? Like I've said 1000 times before, I bought the spec v because I found it to be the best buy after looking into all other cars of comparable cost and performance. I don't like the spec v because I own one I own it because I like it. If you call skyline vs. spec a stupid comparison then that just means you are just a skyline fanboy that doesn't really know about the car other than the GT-R is a good performing car. God, if you work for boeing then I'm not riding on any 7#7's any time soon.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

skatehard90 said:


> alright, so before i saw the Si's performance data, I definitely thought the SI was going to whoop on the Spec. . . but don't forget about the Si's poor torque peek which is only at 140lb*ft. . . yes it does have 197hp, but you also need a nice amount of torque to get it going.
> 
> responsible testing: brought the Si to 60 mph on average of 7.2 seconds, and taking it through the 1/4mile at 15.6 seconds at 93. . .
> 
> ...


Hey PsuLemon, I didn't see you talk smack about his ^^^^ statement which was no different from mine regarding the spec v vs. si


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

before this skyline vs. spec v debate gets any more dumb "you can't compare the two" statements, I'm just going to end it right here:


































top pic: 02 spec v
middle pic 1: R34 GT-R w/ either LHD conversion or perhaps they did make a LHD, its debatable BUT NOT HERE!
middle pic 2: R34 GT-R VSpec II (note the most similar seats)
bottom pic: R33 skyline GTS, I think the R34 looks more similar but if you require I keep the model consistent then there you go.

Now for the exterior:

























top pic: R33 4-door GTR
middle pic: R33 from front view (may need to right click and open in a new window to view
bottom pic: spec v (only pic I could find that is from a very similar angle to the middle pic


and if you wan't to say "all sentras have the same interior" then have alook at a regular R33 interior, looks pretty sentra to me, at least not "SUPER CAR" interior:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

neogeon, ive been nice to you....on all boards

but your trying too hard s0n your not winning over anybody. As for this thread i wont say anything more... 

You get banned because you dont know when to shut up! when 10 "knowledgable" people in a thread have a different point of you than you do.... i think thats when you stop. Esp. when you pull comparisons out of your butt like the RB and QR you just stated earlier.

You speak your mind... which is good. but when you start speaking your mind you go overboard, thats bad. Find a balance here.... before people start petitioning for your ban.

Just to add, you know that people rarely get banned from these kinds of msg boards? just think about that....


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Jarek said:


> neogeon, ive been nice to you....on all boards
> 
> but your trying too hard s0n your not winning over anybody. As for this thread i wont say anything more...
> 
> ...


THERE'S NO POINT OF VIEW TO BE HAD HERE!

I'm giving facts on how the cars are similar to justify that a 300 hp turbo spec v would be like a GT-R minus AWD even if the two cars don't share the same components. All of the people throwing hissy fits because they are skyline fanboys is ludicrous. Getting banned for supporting a viewpoint is stupid and if by 10 "knowledgeable" people you mean 6th speed and chimmike then I think you need to find a new group of people to call "knowledgeable." I said how they're the same, I said how they are different, theres not even a discussion to be had. You can either say "I see what you mean, you've got a point there" or you can be a dick and go on and on about how one is a 6 cyl and one is a 4 cyl and that FWD and RWD are different. It all boils down to people don't want to admit I'm right about anything because I'm relatively new to the forum, the same shit happened when I made my pre-cat theory. If I did the same stuff and I was a member from day one they all would've said "good point." and moved on. I wish everyone would stop trying to make these forums into some sort of gay club and more into a discussion forum where the addition of new ideas and concepts are welcome and are discussed in an intelligent and non offensive manner instead of bashing everyone that sees it different from you.

For the record, comparing two engines of similar output and displacement is not ridiculous. People compare the RB25/26 to the SR20 all the time when weighing the pros and cons of swapping either into a 240sx, so why is it so difficult to grasp the concept of comparing a QR and an RB? hmmm? If the people you call knowledgeable on these forums is really the most intelligent people here, then I need to find a new forum that isnt so full of idiots.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wow, there is an accord driving aruond with GTR badge, I guess that is also similar to a skyline, you know, because they have the same emblem


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he tried this crap on b15sentra.

dude, you're comparing a LHD CONVERTED skyline, which the interior really doesn't look that similar, to that of a b15....and you can't call it similar to the spec, as the interiors for all b15s from 2000-now are identical....so you're essentially saying all 2000-2006 b15s have interiors like a skyline 

I proved my points on b15sentra...you're a fool for trying to talk yourself (and us) into believing the Spec V and Sentra in general is anything more than an econobox sedan.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neopet, we all ripped into you in OT, you where proven wrong by 15 people and you still talk shit. Do you honestly believe the own shit that comes out your mouth. I mean come on. you see a dash of red and you see spec V... hell the numbers youposted in OT showed you were wrong and the SI was better. But your arguement was well with the 4k cost difference i can mod. Hell, why by a 18k car when you can buy a 3k b14 se-r, drop a DET in it for 3k with FMIC, spend 4 more thousand on mods and run 12's. Face it. you are an ultra fanboy. you can't talk shit on me, cuz my car will rip yours a new ass any day of the week and i am sure as hell will have more people back me than choose your side. The SI might be ugly, but its not bad. That SI the kid talked bout, will not run 12's unless its pushing 400hp.




neogeon said:


> For the record, comparing two engines of similar output and displacement is not ridiculous. People compare the RB25/26 to the SR20 all the time when weighing the pros and cons of swapping either into a 240sx, so why is it so difficult to grasp the concept of comparing a QR and an RB? hmmm? If the people you call knowledgeable on these forums is really the most intelligent people here, then I need to find a new forum that isnt so full of idiots.


people compare those, because they are swaps for the 240sx. We all know the skyline is a better motor, but the SR20det is very good for its class. NO one says, the RB is inferior to the SR20. If they do, they are ridiculous. But we aren't comparing a Spev to a Skyline. The onlything similar is the nissan badge. No even close to the same class. The motors are totally different as one is an 6, the other is a 4. Ones turboed, ones not. ones RHD, ones LHD. Noobs can be knowledgable. And i gave ou slight credit and we did agree on your precat theory, but you talk out of your ass.. you need to stop. chimmike is very knowledgable. Hell he probably has built more cars than many of us. There are reasons why certain memebers become mods of tech sections. Take one guess of what is involved in picking a mod. I will give you a hint, intelligence is one.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> wow, there is an accord driving aruond with GTR badge, I guess that is also similar to a skyline, you know, because they have the same emblem


Hey, get off your high horse, there are other cars than the skyline GTR that have a GT-R designation. One is the Mazda Familia GT-R, look it up. Also, in case you forgot, there are many other types of skyline that don't have a GT-R badge.

here's a link just for fun:

http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/article.html?&A=1188

now lets see what GT-R means, could it mean "Grand Touring Racing" or "skyline fanboy bullshit", hmmm, tough call.

I absolutely love nissan and the skyline GT-R but to say the GT-R badge is somehow only allowed to be associated with the skyline is pompous and stupid. Sure an accord with no mods surely doesn't deserve a GT-R badge, but if honda made a car that had competent performance who are you or I to say it doesn't deserve to be called a GT-R? Thats almost as dumb as Paris Hilton trying to copyright "that's hot."

for the record, here's some more factory titled GT-Rs:

BMW M3 GTR
Ford Mustang GTR concept (race car basically)
Lamborghini Diablo GTR (here's a link http://www.carchaos.com/lamborghini/diablo_gtr/ )
Mercedes Benz CLK GTR
the list goes on if I cared to look into it further...

or you could always make your own GTR, lol:
http://pix.twentysix.net/010127-Hot Import Nights/pages/product-gtr.htm


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> he tried this crap on b15sentra.
> 
> dude, you're comparing a LHD CONVERTED skyline, which the interior really doesn't look that similar, to that of a b15....and you can't call it similar to the spec, as the interiors for all b15s from 2000-now are identical....so you're essentially saying all 2000-2006 b15s have interiors like a skyline
> 
> I proved my points on b15sentra...you're a fool for trying to talk yourself (and us) into believing the Spec V and Sentra in general is anything more than an econobox sedan.


No, the reverse, I'm trying to talk some sense into you into understanding the skyline is not anything like a ferrari like seems to be the common concept. If you really cared enough to speak from anywhere from your ass you would look up the real skyline line and see it is just a regular ol car with some sporty models at the upper end that peak with the GT-R (BTW, the GT-R is famous because of tuning capacity, not stock power, for christ sake 300 hp is nothing special, especially in a car that heavy). Also, I don't consider a sentra an "econobox" at all. An econobox is a car that offers little to no performance and hence the name looks like a box (ford festiva anyone?). If you called it a 3 box sedan you would be more correct but the lower trims of skylines are 3 box sedans as well. Also, I think I did cover that all B15's had interiors that look similar to the skyline, did you not see that picture of the auto R33 GTSt I posted a couple posts up? Even the seat pattern and design is nearly identical to the regular sentra as is the general layout. When I say general interior layout I am getting across that the B15 and R33/R34 skyline are more similar than probably any other car you could dig up especially still made by nissan, and by that I mean the vents, radio, climate controls, etc. etc. are all in the same spot and generally look the same (on the other hand, say, a ford focus interior doesn't look a damn thing like the B15 or skyline's).


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Neopet, we all ripped into you in OT, you where proven wrong by 15 people and you still talk shit. Do you honestly believe the own shit that comes out your mouth. I mean come on. you see a dash of red and you see spec V... hell the numbers youposted in OT showed you were wrong and the SI was better. But your arguement was well with the 4k cost difference i can mod. Hell, why by a 18k car when you can buy a 3k b14 se-r, drop a DET in it for 3k with FMIC, spend 4 more thousand on mods and run 12's. Face it. you are an ultra fanboy. you can't talk shit on me, cuz my car will rip yours a new ass any day of the week and i am sure as hell will have more people back me than choose your side. The SI might be ugly, but its not bad. That SI the kid talked bout, will not run 12's unless its pushing 400hp.


#1 I was proven wrong when and by who? BTW, those "cheap" headers you found for the V-8's, I forgot to mention, you can pick up cheap headers for about $175 for a spec v.

#2 I gave the numbers in OT to show the best possible test of the civic si, I never said it was a terrible car, I said it wasn't worth 4 grand more for a car with less torque that doesn't get into power unless you are 2 grand away from redline (which in any condition but track sucks)

#3 You seem to miss the part of the argument where I said NEW CAR. If you can find a NEW car that can truly outperform a spec v for less money then please, oh pretty please present it, otherwise shut up.

#4 I can talk shit on you no matter what you drive because the car you own doesn't make you smart, right, or a good driver.



psuLemon said:


> people compare those, because they are swaps for the 240sx. We all know the skyline is a better motor, but the SR20det is very good for its class. NO one says, the RB is inferior to the SR20. If they do, they are ridiculous. But we aren't comparing a Spev to a Skyline. The onlything similar is the nissan badge. No even close to the same class. The motors are totally different as one is an 6, the other is a 4. Ones turboed, ones not. ones RHD, ones LHD. Noobs can be knowledgable. And i gave ou slight credit and we did agree on your precat theory, but you talk out of your ass.. you need to stop. chimmike is very knowledgable. Hell he probably has built more cars than many of us. There are reasons why certain memebers become mods of tech sections. Take one guess of what is involved in picking a mod. I will give you a hint, intelligence is one.


Well son, you've just dug your own grave, you do realize I was talking about the N/A RB25DE when I was giving HP and Torque similarities right? LMAO, shows just how little you really know about skylines, THEY AREN'T ALL TURBO! in fact theres one that only puts out 130-140 depending on year and thats what I call an economy car. QR25=175 hp 180 lb ft torque, RB25=187 hp (180 ps) 170 lb ft torque, and if you check the dyno charts the RB in the RWD GTS25 type S makes 134 whp while the spec v makes 146 whp. You seem to miss the point of my argument, which if any of you weren't so quick to judge you would see its almost a moot point from a performance perspective, and that argument is that there is a trim of skyline that when you consider that one car is RWD where one is FWD they offer very similar size and hp/tq which to anyone driving the car would go "these are pretty similar." It does not make the spec v any faster to look and share the stats of another car, it just proves my point that the SE-R Spec V gives a nod to the skyline family even if the performance isn't necessarily world class. I like how you also say that since one is LHD and one is RHD they aren't comparable, LMFAO. Come on, are you serious? 350z is available in both, are you to tell me you can't compare a J spec 350z versus a USDM 350z because the steering wheels aren't on the same side? As for motor, I already said that when it comes to tuning there is a world of difference between the RB25 and the QR25 which is why I pointed it out. The skyline GT-R is to the skyline lineup what the Lancer Evolution is to the Lancer lineup, and if you notice the power output and drivetrain are pretty similar between the skyline GT-R, Lancer Evolution, and Subaru Impreza STi even if they go about it different ways and vary in weight etc. The bottom line is they are all the same style of car: a somewhat ho hum sedan that is given some serious tune and can compete with exotics once a little aftermarket is added to the mix and you know what a sentra is? a ho hum sedan, you know what a spec v is? a ho hum sedan with a little tune, not enough to match a GT-R but certainly enough to butt heads with a GTS25 type S.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

silly me, I almost forgot to show how some skylines are just plain ol economical family sedans, here you go:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

neogeon said:


> Getting banned for supporting a viewpoint is stupid


yeah it is, but venting for nothing is also stupid. 



neogeon said:


> THERE'S NO POINT OF VIEW TO BE HAD HERE!


then what are you telling us?



neogeon said:


> if by 10 "knowledgeable" people you mean 6th speed and chimmike then I think you need to find a new group of people to call "knowledgeable." I said how they're the same,


They know their stuff, but they and this board arent my only source of info.

i have no further comment  

a side note neogeon: you should be a lawyer put your skills to something that can make you money.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

neogeon said:


> Hey, get off your high horse, there are other cars than the skyline GTR that have a GT-R designation. One is the Mazda Familia GT-R, look it up. Also, in case you forgot, there are many other types of skyline that don't have a GT-R badge.


I get your point, however, you are saying the same thing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

neogeon said:


> and if you wan't to say "all sentras have the same interior" then have alook at a regular R33 interior, looks pretty sentra to me, at least not "SUPER CAR" interior:



it doesn't look sentra to me at all. If anything it's more Maxima.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neopet i know the varieties of the skylines. I know there are just RB25DE motors, Just like there are SR20DE RWD models. But guess what you dont compare a top model of a Sentra to the extreme base model of a 93 skyline. The 350Z is comparible in both countries, because is the SAME car. You fight because you can never see another persons view point. You assume you are always right unlike the rest of us. You are hated on multiple forums because you lack of credible knowledge and straight outright opinions. Maybe if you removed the stick from you ass, you would see things in a different light. You can compare an STI, an EVO and a GTR because they are top models with similar build purposes. You dont compare an econobox (yes all the sentra/200sx have been considered an econobox just like all civics) to a skyline in any class as they dont share the same class or anything but the nissan badge. You compare a sentra to a civic because they are in the same class. 

BTW, those cheaper headers (yes 2 were from good companies as compared to the sentra's [1 header] made by a cheap chinese company). I showed you cams, i am several other parts. guess what a 350 and 305 small block has been proven to be the cheapest motors to build. End of story. 

I dont understand why you can see that everyone is opposing your arguements. You are just so damn close minded you would never understand. I dont know everything, but at least i dont act like i do.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't understand, but why are you comparing a Sentra to a Skyline? They are two different classes aimed at different and distinct buying groups. Sure they may share similarities, but that is because the car comes from the same company...surely some features in a higher end model will trickle down to the lower end models. And in that case you can compare, but still, you can't really compare those two because like I said, they are aimed at different groups with different goals in mind. 

Also, car manufacturers designate 'GTR' because that's the class in which the car is designed to race in. And cars designated 'GTR' are suitable for true 'GT' racing...like the FIA GT. 

That's cool though that you don't consider a Sentra to be an econobox. I guess an econobox with balls lol :thumbup: But, I personally think MY Sentra (1.6L) is an econobox...a feisty one at that, and it makes me happy. :fluffy: So I wouldn't really care what anybody else would say about it.

Futhermore, I also notice that you're like trying to also prove and point out things to other people. But just know when to quit man. I do not know how old are you, but you're really acting immature. Point out whatever you believe, and let them decide for themselves. Don't get all hissy-fit about it. If they don't believe, then its their loss.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Where can we start the petition for the banning of neogeon?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Where can we start the petition for the banning of neogeon?


up your ass, I think you are an absolute retard but have I ever made a petition for banning you? no.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it doesn't look sentra to me at all. If anything it's more Maxima.


did you fail to realize that the B15 sentra is BIGGER than an early 90's maxima? You put too much stock in what the car is actually called over what it does and what features it has.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> did you fail to realize that the B15 sentra is BIGGER than an early 90's maxima? You put too much stock in what the car is actually called over what it does and what features it has.


have you realize that mike has built cars. Im pretty sure his sentra was sponsored for all the work he did, and im sure his 350Z will just be as good. Did you ever stop to realize that some people you think are dicks know their shit.


----------



## dj_dutch (Feb 9, 2006)

diaz9220 said:


> Which one of these cars would win in a race with no mods just 100% Stock?
> 
> And can you guys give me the specs on the Si and Spec V cuz i want to get into a carclub but you have to beat their Si. Their Si only has an Intake and headers. I want to buy the Spec V but i dont know if it will take out the Si. Please be honest. Thanks.


the 03Nissan QR25 SE-R Spec V of the line stock it will blow away a 06 mazda 6


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

neogeon said:


> did you fail to realize that the B15 sentra is BIGGER than an early 90's maxima? You put too much stock in what the car is actually called over what it does and what features it has.


What..... Sorry but I was fallowing you for a while. But you need to remember that the maxi is a bigger chassis. point in fact..the 80 I might say yes. but if you want to compare year to year and class to class  the sentra will 
awys be smaller. sorry .. You have great points in some posts. but your knowing alot about nothing is getting in your way . It makes you looks stupid. 
I'm not bashing or flaming you but just take a hit. You like to give but not take.. 
chip-


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> You can compare an STI, an EVO and a GTR because they are top models with similar build purposes. You dont compare an econobox (yes all the sentra/200sx have been considered an econobox just like all civics) to a skyline in any class as they dont share the same class or anything but the nissan badge.


B15 sentra trim levels:
GXE 128 hp
SE-R spec v 175 hp

(XE and SE-R excluded because they are nearly the same cars as the ones above)

Skyline trim levels:
HR33 GTS 128 hp
ER33 GTS25 187 hp
ENR33 GTS-4 187 hp (AWD model)
ECR33 GTS25T 251 hp (turbo model)
BCNR33 GT-R 300 hp (AWD turbo model)
GT-R LM 300 hp (AWD turbo racing homologation model)
400R 394 hp (NISMO tuned AWD turbo model)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_skyline

now lets look at those numbers, k? I see that the hp output is nearly the same for the first two and then the sentra line stops but the skyline keeps going. So, because the skyline lineup contiues into more performance oriented models featuring turbos and AWD are we led to believe one of the lower end models cannot compare to a sentra? By that argument, that would mean a spec v couldn't be compared to a lancer ralliart because the lancer line has a lancer evolution and that is a higher end model featuring turbo and AWD. Being arrogant that the Subaru lineup has a WRX and an STI is stupid. A few years ago the impreza line didn't have a WRX or STI, so back then could it not have been comparable to the skyline since there was no car that matched stats with a GT-R? 

#1 skyline is not a supercar, skyline is a broad range of cars ranging from economical to high performance, the flagship Nissan in Japan is the president that costs to the tune of $90,000, not the skyline.

#2 Why are you trying to degrade the sentra so much? I don't care how its marketed or priced it is still a good car and trying to be a hardass because you have an STI is lame and immature, almost as immature as the mod that took 6 points off my rep for making this argument.



psuLemon said:


> I dont understand why you can see that everyone is opposing your arguements. You are just so damn close minded you would never understand. I dont know everything, but at least i dont act like i do.


I see that everyone is opposing my arguments, that doesnt make me wrong, I couldn't tell you how many arguments I've been in where several people were telling me I was wrong only to later prove THEM wrong. One of those arguments include V-8s are always faster cars than 4 and 6 cylinder cars, which is not true at all. I'm not closed minded, you are, you won't even consider that even though all the stats are similar that the skyline and B15 sentra can be anything alike even at lower trim levels. Why does everyone try to stick up for the skyline? Hell, probably only a couple of you have ever even seen a skyline in real life and if you did it was probably modded to the max because there is no point importing one unless you plan to mod it. Find someone that moved from Japan and ask them about the skyline line, they will probably confirm everything I have just told you.

I know exactly why no one wants to agree with me:

#1 it would mean all of you would be jackasses for disagreeing so strongly in the first place

#2 it would mean you "got pwned by a noob" to use your language

#3 it would mean that everyone that ever said they thought a spec v was like a skyline and you totally slammed them and laughed at them would mean you were really the misinformed dumbass, not them, and thats really the #1 reason you won't admit it now.


bottom line: if you don't want to agree thats one thing, but if you call me stupid and ignorant after I make such a well constructed argument and act like since alot of your buddy buddy forum trolls agree with you instead of me that I'm wrong. I've told a few car people about my argument and all of their reactions were like "yeah, I see what you mean, the spec v and the GTS25 are pretty similar in those respects" and thats all there was to it, they didn't go on with this stupid lame skyline fanboy crap. And don't say the skyline is more like a maxima or a 240sx either, because both of those cars are sold in Japan (cefiro cruising and silvia) and one is a luxury car while the other is a dedicated entry level sports car where the skyline is, gasp, just an economy car with some high end performance variants just like a lancer, an impreza, a mazda 6, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Red_Coupe said:


> What..... sorry but I was fallowing you for a while. but you remember that the maxi is a bigger chassis. point in fact..the 80 I might say yes. but if you want to compare year to year and class tom class  the sentra will
> awys be smaller. sorry .. you have great points in some posts. but your knowing alot about nothing is getting in your way . it makes you looks stupid.
> I'm not bashing or flaming you but just take a hit. you like to give but not take..
> chip-


I'm not saying year to year they are the same, that was never the argument, I'm comparing the spec v to an R33 that was sold from 1993 to 1998. Thats like the altima redesign in 02 looks alot like the new 07 sentra, see what I mean? I'm not gonna get bullied into resigning my argument when as presented I am right and I deserve credit and recognition for making a point.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> have you realize that mike has built cars. Im pretty sure his sentra was sponsored for all the work he did, and im sure his 350Z will just be as good. Did you ever stop to realize that some people you think are dicks know their shit.


I'm not arguing he knows how to build cars, I'm arguing that he obviously doesn't know how to spot similarities and give credit to people that point them out.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Where can we start the petition for the banning of neogeon?


me? what about you? you've been wrong about everything you've said in every thread I've seen, like what you said in my pre-cat thread, lol that was ridiculous.

Oh, and since I forgot in my other posts, the lowest model skyline is marketed to be economical and the GTS25 is regarded as an entry level sporty car, JUST LIKE THE SENTRA GXE AND SE-R *GASP*


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> bottom line: if you don't want to agree thats one thing, but if you call me stupid and ignorant after I make such a well constructed argument and act like since alot of your buddy buddy forum trolls agree with you instead of me that I'm wrong. I've told a few car people about my argument and all of their reactions were like "yeah, I see what you mean, the spec v and the GTS25 are pretty similar in those respects" and thats all there was to it, they didn't go on with this stupid lame skyline fanboy crap


I agree with you .
but, The people on here can be set in their ways. 
This is an all true fact. but these people know the cars too. 




> GTS25 are pretty similar in those respects


 yes to say like in a few post above similar but when you say skyline "type casted"
as the R33 speed monster.. taking all... it's all about how people stepped on someones nuts. and the pride is getting in the way of clear minds... 




> but if you call me stupid and ignorant after I make such a well constructed argument


for me.. your knowlede is good sometimes the application is in the wrong place. or in a no win argument. and banning is a way of avoiding the point of
confronting the person. and dealing with this in a right mannor.. also this needs the person in question to respect this too. even if your right or not..
my two cents. sorry guys.

P.S> I thought this was a civic vs. spec v sentra and not nissan 101


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neopet, let me put this simple so you understand. I am in no way a fanboy of the skyline. Its a good car, but its not god. I have dealt with more ferrari's, lambos and high performance alphas to even think that. I am not close minded, i loved my 200sx very much. i believe it was a very good car for college, i loved the feel. I loved gettin 30+ mpg. I do live the spec-v's, they are good econobox's that have some performance. I hate Civic's. From stats alone (that you provided) the spec lost in every category. Before you blow a hissy fit, understand the driver makes those times so its not a guarentee everytime. Third, just becuase you see an ounce of look in a R32 or R33 skyline that is the same as the b15 spec's doesn't mean they are closely related. GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD!. You might have similar colors here or there, but you are Fanboying the Spec V as some god. Yes, i know the 8 billion varieties of skylines. I know they have very low HP skylines. I know they have basic sedans and couples. The skyline is not some nortirous monster.

Next if we are comparing to your standards, the "wrx" has been around for a long time, just not in the US as well as the EVO. The EJ20 has been around since the 90's if not longer. The US adopted the car in 02 and the previous body style in 98. 

If you are going to try and compare a car, compare a new one to a new one. Do say, oh my 02 Spec is similar to something made 15 years ago. Who gives a flying fuck if your interior has a similar color or a gauge bezel that looks slightly similar. How does that make your car like the Skyline. Guess what it doesn't. You dont have similar chasis, motors, etc. 


You fight with everyone because you can't accept the fact that you have been wrong. Like in the skyline section where you gave me shit and told me skidpads dont matter, but then you tried to use the arguement that they did in OT. Yes the civic SI is 4k more and offers only slightly better performance. But stock for stock, in a pure numbers, the Spec loses. Face it. yes you can mod your spec and it will be faster. But hell, some will say, why mod a car when you could have put that money into something better and still not void the warrenty. Its all preferance. You fight with the wrong crowd and you dont have validity to back it.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Red_Coupe said:


> I agree with you .
> but, The people on here can be set in their ways.
> This is an all true fact. but these people know the cars too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking with a clear head and not jumping to conclusions at olympian speeds. Yes, many forum people are set in their ways, but at the same time thats no excuse to be unnecessarily stubborn either, in fact, once someone said the tailights from an accord coupe looked to be based off of the acura NSX. Now, whether or not this is actually true (being based off the NSX) the two tailights do bear resemblance and for this statement I responded "Yeah, I never noticed that" much like the response should be to my skyline vs. spec v somparison "yeah, the skyline range does include more entry level cars that have similar specs to a sentra, I never noticed that." BTW, heres the accord vs. NSX pics:

















You could argue the two pics above are nothing alike and that the NSX and accord coupe are two totally different cars a world apart, or you can see the point being made for what its worth that the tailights share a similar styling and shape to one another.

As for the skyline=R33 speed monster, I'm trying to rid people of this ignorant statement that all skylines are performance "monsters" when in fact even calling them a performance monster is kind of a stretch. A stock skyline GT-R is not an unfathomable supercar like a koensegg or Buggati Veyron, what it is though is a good performing car with good tuning potential like an STI or EVO and thats what it needs to be regarded as instead of all this "skyline>ferrari stock for stock" type mindset people have about it.

Yes, this was a spec v vs. civic si thread and when the guy said he would rather a skyline but they dont sell them here I merely added that the skyline in GTS25 type S trim is similar to a spec v and things got out of hand because people don't like to do research before running their mouth.

Thanks again though for writing a mature response that isn't written like a total flame fest like I get from members like psuLemon and Hate 'n Fate.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> Thanks again though for writing a mature response that isn't written like a total flame fest like I get from members like psuLemon and Hate 'n Fate.


the GTR is the only skyline that would be considered a speed monster and only in modified form. Not stock. I give you shit because its fun and you are a total fanboy of the Spec V and will find any way to make it seem better than it is.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> Neopet, let me put this simple so you understand. I am in no way a fanboy of the skyline. Its a good car, but its not god. I have dealt with more ferrari's, lambos and high performance alphas to even think that. I am not close minded, i loved my 200sx very much. i believe it was a very good car for college, i loved the feel. I loved gettin 30+ mpg. I do live the spec-v's, they are good econobox's that have some performance. I hate Civic's. From stats alone (that you provided) the spec lost in every category. Before you blow a hissy fit, understand the driver makes those times so its not a guarentee everytime. Third, just becuase you see an ounce of look in a R32 or R33 skyline that is the same as the b15 spec's doesn't mean they are closely related. GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD!. You might have similar colors here or there, but you are Fanboying the Spec V as some god. Yes, i know the 8 billion varieties of skylines. I know they have very low HP skylines. I know they have basic sedans and couples. The skyline is not some nortirous monster.
> 
> Next if we are comparing to your standards, the "wrx" has been around for a long time, just not in the US as well as the EVO. The EJ20 has been around since the 90's if not longer. The US adopted the car in 02 and the previous body style in 98.
> 
> ...


 hey , I think he's giving exp: like the the new Armada has the skyline AWD tech
for it's off road features. it's all about applied sciences. that trickle down from top to the bottom of trims and classes. how on one car or truck/suv the freature of one is intagraded to another platform..

chip-


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Third, just becuase you see an ounce of look in a R32 or R33 skyline that is the same as the b15 spec's doesn't mean they are closely related. GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD!. You might have similar colors here or there, but you are *Fanboying the Spec V as some god*. Yes, i know the 8 billion varieties of skylines. I know they have very low HP skylines. I know they have basic sedans and couples. The skyline is not some nortirous monster.


Did I say they were twins? no, I said offer B15 offers similar size, shape, weight, and performance of the low end R33 lineup, THATS ALL, I am comparing them the same way someone would compare the spec v to a lancer ralliart, saying how they are similar. I NEVER SAID SPEC V IS GOD! Why do you keep saying that? everytime I say anything spec v related you and everyone else always assume I think the spec v is faster than everything, I KNOW ITS NOT! Saying I like my car is not being a fanboy, its saying I like my car, saying a spec v could easily stomp all over a Z06 corvette wouldn't even make me a fanboy, it would make me stupid. 




psuLemon said:


> Next if we are comparing to your standards, the "wrx" has been around for a long time, just not in the US as well as the EVO. The EJ20 has been around since the 90's if not longer. The US adopted the car in 02 and the previous body style in 98.


Right, but the skyline has never been around and there has never been a turbo AWD B15 or sentra for that matter so you saying that other makes having a turbo AWD model somehow makes the lineup superior is lame and much more fanboy than anything I have said.



psuLemon said:


> If you are going to try and compare a car, compare a new one to a new one. Do say, oh my 02 Spec is similar to something made 15 years ago. Who gives a flying fuck if your interior has a similar color or a gauge bezel that looks slightly similar. How does that make your car like the Skyline. Guess what it doesn't. You dont have similar chasis, motors, etc.


Why is it crazy to compare a car to one made in the past? Hell, people compared the old school GTO to the new one when the new GTO is a freakin holden monaro, comparison has nothing to do with age. Also, some might compare old V8s that made 150 hp and say that new 4 cyl make 200+, a comparison doesn't require an age and in my argument age doesn't factor in. If you read above, I said the spec v looks like an R33 like the 07 sentra looks like an 02+ altima, you see what I'm saying now? Having the same chassis and motor was not the argument, the argument was that the two chassis have near the same size, weight, displacement, horsepower, torque, etc. and therefore to compare the two is not crazy. I'm not saying the two cars are from the same parts bin in any way shape or form, PERIOD (although the door locks and handles are the same :thumbup: ).



psuLemon said:


> You fight with everyone because you can't accept the fact that you have been wrong. Like in the skyline section where you gave me shit and told me skidpads dont matter, but then you tried to use the arguement that they did in OT. Yes the civic SI is 4k more and offers only slightly better performance. But stock for stock, in a pure numbers, the Spec loses. Face it. yes you can mod your spec and it will be faster. But hell, some will say, why mod a car when you could have put that money into something better and still not void the warrenty. Its all preferance. You fight with the wrong crowd and you dont have validity to back it.


Thats just it though, I haven't been wrong, I won't argue stuff that I may be wrong about and if I do I will walk the line to where I only speak about what I know and not delve into what I'm not sure about. Just like the argument before, I said most V-8's are old fashioned with pushrods and mechanical distributors where new 4 cyl are high tech with dual overhead cams with variable valve timing and computerized spark timing. Everyone else in the argument tried to say how OHV had been around a long time but it was irrelevant to the point I was making. Skidpads do matter to a degree depending on application but a good skidpad does not mean good handling. In the skyline thread we were talking about skidpad meaning good handling or not and in the civic thread I was merely stating the spec v had a better skid pad. Even if you couldn't mod the spec v, I would still rather a spec v and put $4k in my pocket or add $2k more for a WRX TR, its just common sense. I don't like the new civic si at all and was voicing my opinion that the numbers were too close to justify the ridiculously higher price. You make it sound as if the spec v loses miserably, it doesn't, your wording is intentionally degrading to my car, and on a track the spec v very well may outrun a civic si, which in my book is more important than drag numbers.

bottom line: I shouldn't have to fight, I should be able to intelligently discuss without 35 stubborn ass know it alls yelling slanderous replies at the speed of light. If all of you would try for once to discuss things instead of being arrogant assholes then much more would be accomplished on this forum, the only people I yell at yell at me first.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> hey , I think he's giving exp: like the the new Armada has the skyline AWD tech
> for it's off road features. it's all about applied sciences. that trickle down from top to the bottom of trims and classes. how on one car or truck/suv the freature of one is intagraded to another platform..
> 
> chip-


I know many models use skyline platforms and the awd has been used on other applications, but there is nothing from the skyline to the spec V. Its the case for many vehicles to use predecessor cars for their technology.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> the GTR is the only skyline that would be considered a speed monster and only in modified form. Not stock. I give you shit because its fun and you are a total fanboy of the Spec V and will find any way to make it seem better than it is.


now don't hate .. hate breeds hate.


> Who gives a flying fuck if your interior has a similar color or a gauge bezel that looks slightly similar.


 dude this is the whole point of having a company that has inovative stuff. so you can have all the fun stuff and affter market stuff you like soo much.. cute him a little slack.. you have fanboy in evrything. just don't put the capital on Fanboy. :thumbup:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> I know many models use skyline platforms and the awd has been used on other applications, but there is nothing from the skyline to the spec V. Its the case for many vehicles to use predecessor cars for their technology.


 Not true haw about the projector on the spec. same tech from the skyline.,body kit set up samething . it's the intergraded tech here again. just like the new 07 sentra looks like the nissan flag ship (maxiam. )
I'm just saying take the time to look. he might say some dumb stuff in the wrong text but the point is there ,it's just he's throttle is stuck


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> *You make it sound as if the spec v loses miserably*, it doesn't, your wording is intentionally degrading to my car, and on a track the spec v very well may outrun a civic si, which in my book is more important than drag numbers..





psuLemon said:


> Yes the civic SI is 4k more and *offers only slightly better * performance. But stock for stock, in a pure numbers, the Spec loses. Face it.


of course i did. i guess you dont read. I said its mainly the driver. Get that through your head.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> now don't hate .. hate breeds hate. dude this is the whole point of having a company that has inovative stuff. so you can have all the fun stuff and affter market stuff you like soo much.. cute him a little slack.. you have fanboy in evrything. just don't put the capital on Fanboy. :thumbup:


im allowed to hate, especially if you have seen the previous posts. Same stuff all the time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> Why is it crazy to compare a car to one made in the past? Hell, people compared the old school GTO to the new one when the new GTO is a freakin holden monaro, comparison has nothing to do with age. Also, some might compare old V8s that made 150 hp and say that new 4 cyl make 200+, a comparison doesn't require an age and in my argument age doesn't factor in. If you read above, I said the spec v looks like an R33 like the 07 sentra looks like an 02+ altima,
> .


people compare old cars to their newer successors because they are the SAME CLASS of car. They compare the changes that have occured over the years. People the compare a 150hp stang to a new 4 banger is retarded. Of course your 4 banger makes more, it had 50 years to get the technology to improve.

I personally dont see any resembelence a skyline and a sentra.



neogeon said:


> *Right, but the skyline has never been around and there has never been a turbo AWD B15 or sentra for that matter so you saying that other makes having a turbo AWD model somehow makes the lineup superior is lame and much more fanboy than anything I have said.*


AWD owns you... Technology is what makes it superior. the 350Z is one of the best cars in nissans lineup (actually is the best). they use that motor in everything because of its superiority. AWD can hinder performance too. RWD formats are very good when the weight distribution is well balanced.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

look at post #31 the looks ar uncanny.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

NEOGEON said:


> Well, the spec v and the skyline are more similar than some people are willing to admit.
> 
> The biggest difference between the two besides the fact they actually share almost *none of the same components *(same door handles woot) is that the spec v is FWD where the GTS is RWD or the GT-R which is AWD.


Neo....you posted these in the same paragraph while trying to say they are similar cars. They're both nissans and thats about the end of that.

You yell at anyone who contradicts what you say. I don't know if you've noticed yet but I've never lost my cool when talking to you. You've been the one flying off the handle every time. I would like to see you banned because every time you post it starts a shit-storm. You never admit when you are wrong and keep on going and going even when you've been proven to be stating outlandish things. In the other thread I admitted you were right about the RON vs octane and you still jumped my shit. I hope you keep going and spouting like you are and get your get your ass kicked off this forum. 

Good luck Lemon and Mike....have a fun time with this one.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

i do see something after looking through all those pics,

Design cues from flagship sports cars do trickle down to the "cheaper" models
or jumpship and go to another car completely. 




















back on topic, Now that the new 06 SI sedan is out










That my friends are beautiful "comparable" cars


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

as far as your HP #'s spec V vs the skyline just FYI, Japan actully uses WHP #'s to sell cars, not crank, like the US.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> as far as your HP #'s spec V vs the skyline just FYI, Japan actully uses WHP #'s to sell cars, not crank, like the US.


The main reason they do that is because of the hp restriction. That is why every "supercar" is rated at 280hp. thats their max hp allowed.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> The main reason they do that is because of the hp restriction. That is why every "supercar" is rated at 280hp. thats their max hp allowed.


It doesn't matter why they do it, all that matters is the 128 GXE hp and the base skyline also at 128 HP are not even close.

As far as the specV (175) vs the ER33 GTS25 at 187 hp.

its more like this: SpecV: 140 VS GTS25: 187.

My specV is fully bolted and STILL not touching that stock.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> as far as your HP #'s spec V vs the skyline just FYI, Japan actully uses WHP #'s to sell cars, not crank, like the US.


FYI, you don't know what you're talking about, check out B15sentra.net, there is a dyno chart where the skyline GTS25 type S makes 100 kW at the WHEELS, which is 134 whp, now what did I say earlier about yelling bloody murder without doing research?  

If you wan't to come at me and call my argument stupid you can at least really do some research instead of throw infinite generalizations.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> It doesn't matter why they do it, all that matters is the 128 GXE hp and the base skyline also at 128 HP are not even close.


Actually, if you clicked the link to the wikipedia article I linked to countless times, you would see that the 128 hp skyline is considered the "economy model" just like the GXE sentra is. And as an added note, guess what, thats crank hp too. The only japanese cars that are underrated are the ones that do so to meet the 276 hp gentlemans agreement which is why I posted the GT-R having 300 hp because thats the real output.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Jarek said:


> i do see something after looking through all those pics,
> 
> Design cues from flagship sports cars do trickle down to the "cheaper" models
> or jumpship and go to another car completely.


Yes, I have noticed since the impala came out what a ripoff it was of the skyline, especially the R33. However, I have driven one before and there is absoultely nothing remotely sporty about it (it sucks to be frank). The spec v and a skyline are much more comparable from a performance standpoint than that god afwul ripoff called the impala. The first thing I thought when I saw the cobalt SS was "holy crap, the totally ripped off the R34 GT-R" from the back. Chevy=needs to be more original.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

look the only thing the SpecV has in common with a skyline is the seats (read third paragraph) skyline seats and front fascia. Which im not saying the are from the skyline. They are inspired by the skyline. In other words the seats were designed to look like a skylines seats also the guages were also "inspired" by the skyline's gauges. as for the front fascia it was inspired by adding the the two "vertical bars" on the front bumper. shown here








this backs what im saying SpecV  read bottom paragraph
What the specV amounts to is being like the lancer OZ edition still front wheel drive but meant to get you close to the look,feel of the EVO for alot less money this is what the specV is a chance to have a sentra that is inspired by the GTR skyline not the base model's which are more comparable with an altima becuase while the base model is considered economy the Skyline sedan was still considered a luxury car. which the base altima is also economic and at the same time an afforable "luxury car".


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

soooo, did you race that SI yet or whatever was gonna happen?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

B14Nismo said:


> what you said 2 posts up


Right, I agree, the spec v was meant to capture the feel of the GT-R, but I think the lancer ralliart is a better comparison since the performance is better than the O-Z rally edition and there have actually been comparo tests between the spec v and ralliart lancer. I simply added that the comparison is even closer than just appearance since there is a trim of skyline that offers unbelievably similar performance and dimensional statistics. The two cars are not one in the same but comparing them and saying the spec v would be like having (stock for stock) an R33 skyline GTS25 type S with a GT-R appearance conversion only with FWD instead of RWD is not an outlandish statement by any means. In fact, when I researched the GTS25, I noticed many owners actually do the GT-R appearance conversion like 04+ spec v owners do the 02/03 conversion because of the improved looks.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Dav5049915 said:


> soooo, did you race that SI yet or whatever was gonna happen?


yes and he won by 3 car lengths, well thats what should happen anyway...


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

if this thread keeps going I am going to off myself


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

neogeon said:


> yes and he won by 3 car lengths, well thats what should happen anyway...


SO he runs 12.5 and beat you by 3 car lengths. You have I/H/E.

so with only a 3 car length win, you should be damn close to around 13 flat.

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=47071&highlight=

There is a spec V in the /4 mile. [email protected]

Now, its good to see that with just a I/H/E you can run that time.

now I think its time to post HIS mod list, to get him just under 13 seconds.


Lets see here, Clutch and Flywheel with a short shifter. Underdrive pully and the Balnace Shaft removed. S-AFC with motor mounts. TURBOED and an exhaust.....oh, and he was on slicks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> SO he runs 12.5 and beat you by 3 car lengths. You have I/H/E.
> 
> so with only a 3 car length win, you should be damn close to around 13 flat.
> 
> ...


did you know,Neopet has the new skyline spec 5... its hella fast


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> did you know,Neopet has the new skyline spec 5... its hella fast


I've got a new skyline spec 6 on order so I will roll him :fluffy:


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

*Waffles*

1 3/4 cup flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon sugar 
3 eggs 
7 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 1/2 cups milk 

Preheat the waffle iron. Sift the dry indredients into a medium sized bowl. Separate the eggs, putting the egg whites in smaller bowl. Beat the egg whites until they are stiff. (If you are using an electric mixer, you can beat the egg whites first, then beat the batter without having to wash the beaters. The reverse is not true. If you beat the batter first and you have to wash the beaters before beating the egg whites.) Add the egg yolks, oil and milk all at one time to the dry indredients. Beat until there are no lumps in the batter. Fold the egg whites into the other batter using a spatula or other flat utinsel. Put a full 1/2 cup of batter in your waffle iron to make a 9-inch round waffle. This recipe makes about eight 9 inch waffles


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I can replace the 3 eggs with corn startch and water (one teaspoon of each is equal to one egg) and use soymilk and have VEGAN WAFFLES!!!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

blueboost said:


> *Waffles*
> 
> 1 3/4 cup flour
> 2 teaspoons baking powder
> ...


I actully fixed the recipe to make some much better tasting waffles


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you're a fool for trying to talk yourself (and us) into believing the Spec V and Sentra in general is anything more than an econobox sedan.



econo*ROCKET*!!1 :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

blueboost said:


> econo*ROCKET*!!1 :fluffy:


rocket implies fast, i dont see 16 sec 1/4 mile or high 15's all that fast


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> rocket implies fast, i dont see 16 sec 1/4 mile or high 15's all that fast


Call sport compact car and tell them your mad cause they labeled the specV a econo/pocket-rocket in some of their articles. :kiss: 

Do you miss me when Im not around psule? You do. For you I have a secret-


For JDM waffles, just add shrimp or trout to batter. serve over bed of ramen.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> SO he runs 12.5 and beat you by 3 car lengths. You have I/H/E.
> 
> so with only a 3 car length win, you should be damn close to around 13 flat.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? I was joking because we totally threadjacked the guy, lmao. I was just saying "oh yeah, he won" to act like I wasn't really threadjacking that bad  .


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> rocket implies fast, i dont see 16 sec 1/4 mile or high 15's all that fast


right, you know, since the spec v runs low 15's in some magazine test, but yeah, be an asshole because you drive an STI, ok. I bet your STI would run a 16 if a grandma was driving, what now? yeah, thats right, a 16, that means my spec v would win, you gonna cry now? shut up.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

neogeon said:


> right, you know, since the spec v runs low 15's in some magazine test, but yeah, be an asshole because you drive an STI, ok. I bet your STI would run a 16 if a grandma was driving, what now? yeah, thats right, a 16, that means my spec v would win, you gonna cry now? shut up.



ROFLMFAO!!! Thats all I can say to that statement. what happened to you only making inteligent comments? I thought you knew everything? This proves you're nothing but an E-bitch. Just go home and don't come back. 

Ya know what? I have to add one more thing about this quoted statement..........JUST F_UCKIN WOW! You actually typed that. LoL


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHA


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> right, you know, since the spec v runs low 15's in some magazine test, but yeah, be an asshole because you drive an STI, ok. I bet your STI would run a 16 if a grandma was driving, what now? yeah, thats right, a 16, that means my spec v would win, you gonna cry now? shut up.


ill run 16's if i only had one leg.. and by your retarded logic, i guess your car can run 20's with grandma... oh i guess you didn't know. you should know that an sti can run 12.9 stock.. a i had a friend do it..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt know you had an STi...


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

This is quite possibly the most out of control thread I have ever seen. Unless a couple of you guys are planning on meeting in person and duking it out, why don't ya'll just drop it because you are not proving anything except that ya'll can argue like a bunch of 13 year olds. You guys sound like a bunch of kids with skateboards sitting around arguing about cars that you do not have yet. :topic:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

waznme said:


> This is quite possibly the most out of control thread I have ever seen. Unless a couple of you guys are planning on meeting in person and duking it out, why don't ya'll just drop it because you are not proving anything except that ya'll can argue like a bunch of 13 year olds. You guys sound like a bunch of kids with skateboards sitting around arguing about cars that you do not have yet. :topic:


Your right, this thread should be closed because it's so far off topic that it really has no merit anymore...............BUT.................it's so much fun to keep going on with Neogeon like this that it's like doing drugs. Once you start it's hard to break the addiction.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

LOL at this thread. 

Neogen, as I have said before. You are dumb, and you really need to pull your head out of your ass. 

The gearing on a spec-v is inferior compared to the new Si. It has less Hp, and they weigh the same. The spec-v does not weigh 27xx lbs. Its weighs closer to an Si when you add fluids and driver. 


You still want to race me neopet? Come on.. drive to texas. Or was that ralphieboy. Either way you are both immature fan boys. The spec-v is not the best car on the market. You lose.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> it doesn't look sentra to me at all. If anything it's more Maxima.




woo hoo my maxima is a skyline now hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> Your right, this thread should be closed because it's so far off topic that it really has no merit anymore...............BUT.................it's so much fun to keep going on with Neogeon like this that it's like doing drugs. Once you start it's hard to break the addiction.


^^ ROFL!!!! that was price less. this is like watching jerry springer.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> ill run 16's if i only had one leg.. and by your retarded logic, i guess your car can run 20's with grandma... oh i guess you didn't know. you should know that an sti can run 12.9 stock.. a i had a friend do it..


FYI I was making fun of you, "mocking" if you will at how lame your comments generally are, but no one is smart enough to pick up on that here  .


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^^^^^
WOOOOAAAAAAHHH that comeback was MAD TITE YO!!!!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Flying Vv said:


> The gearing on a spec-v is inferior compared to the new Si. It has less Hp, and they weigh the same. The spec-v does not weigh 27xx lbs. Its weighs closer to an Si when you add fluids and driver.


you=retarded

#1 inferior gearing? lmao, what does that even mean? That is the most ridiculous statement I've ever heard. The spec v is not geared for drag, I'll give you that, it was geared for track/autocross scenarios which is what I look for in a car, not straightline ******* crap. Also, yes, the civic makes 200 hp, but before 6k rpms when VTEC kicks in it is laughably slow and on any kind of track scenario would likely fall below VTEC regularly and lose miserably to the spec v's "inferior gearing" LMAO, will you just read a book and stop learning about cars from 5 year olds.

#2 They do not weigh the same, spec v has a curb weight of 2750 and the civic SI (new one, not the old one) curb weight is 29XX on the edge of 3k lbs if I remember correctly. The fact that you say a spec v with a driver will weigh as much as a civic si is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, what, is the civic si going to drive itself? After all, it does have a star trek enough interior to do it I guess  .

P.S. That wasn't me that said anything about racing you, [trashtalk] however I would take you to school on a togue no matter what you're driving [/trashtalk]


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> ^^^^^^^
> WOOOOAAAAAAHHH that comeback was MAD TITE YO!!!!!


how can you even attempt to hack on me, you haven't said a single thing correct relating to cars ever, I wouldn't put it past you to talk about swapping in an engine with a twin rotor piston engine and putting a type-R cup holder for added horsepower. Seriously, read a book and learn about cars and until then shut the hell up.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

waznme said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of kids with skateboards sitting around arguing about cars that you do not have yet. :topic:


You got a problem with skateboarders?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neogeon said:


> you=retarded
> 
> #1 inferior gearing? lmao, what does that even mean? That is the most ridiculous statement I've ever heard. The spec v is not geared for drag, I'll give you that, it was geared for track/autocross scenarios which is what I look for in a car, not straightline ******* crap. Also, yes, the civic makes 200 hp, but before 6k rpms when VTEC kicks in it is laughably slow and on any kind of track scenario would likely fall below VTEC regularly and lose miserably to the spec v's "inferior gearing" LMAO, will you just read a book and stop learning about cars from 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 The spec-v was not geared for auto-x or track or drag. Neither was the Si. The QR25 is no where near as advanced as the new Si motor. The spec-v cannot make as much power reliably as a honda motor. Case in point, the stroke ratio is way to high for the motor, and the valvetrain will eat itself about 7K rpms. 

You are wrong about the way VTEC kicks in as well. On the old Si's it was like you say, now it is continiously variable with the introduction of i-Vtec on the new cars. So... go eat a dick. 

Im sure you would beat me on a touge race, because I dont race on the streets. beat my lap times on a real track, and then we'll talk. I've been racing for 4 years now, and had intrustion from professional drivers in my area. So, before you start to talk shit little one, you better be able to back it up. 

Ps, why should I read a book when I have hands on experience. I only use books for wiring diagrams.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Flying Vv said:


> The spec-v was not geared for auto-x or track or drag. Neither was the Si. The QR25 is no where near as advanced as the new Si motor. The spec-v cannot make as much power reliably as a honda motor. Case in point, the stroke ratio is way to high for the motor, and the valvetrain will eat itself about 7K rpms.
> 
> You are wrong about the way VTEC kicks in as well. On the old Si's it was like you say, now it is continiously variable with the introduction of i-Vtec on the new cars. So... go eat a dick.
> 
> ...


Wow, I love how you know NOTHING, read an article about the si and they will tell you that VTEC DOES NOT KICK IN TILL HIGH REVVS, IT IS NOT CONTIOUSLY VARIABLE. "the new Si's 139 lb.-ft. coming at 6200 rpm (about the time iVTEC kicks in)" -quote from road and track, so you go eat a dick because you obviously don't know shit. Case in point, the new civic si sucks nuts until 6200 rpm and everytime you take a corner on a track you are going to fall below that. Here's another quote to emphasize how much the honda sucks below highest revvs "But you have to be willing to work for the speed, because below 5000 rpm a call down to the engine room will reveal no one's on duty."

You can't have "hands on experience" learning how combustion works, all you can learn from hands on is how to put screw A into engine block B which is about on par with a kid putting together his erector set, it doesn't mean you understand the hows and whys of anything you are doing. Hey cool, you had instruction from professional drivers, guess what? so have I, and thats not even mentioning how many driving technique manuals I've read and the fact that my route to campus everday is almost literally a touge run, I think the longest straight section is probably about 1/8 of a mile. The QR is very advanced just not in a way that makes it good at taking boost, compare the hp and torque to the near same displacement KA24 and you'll find that the design of the QR makes it much faster in stock or bolt on form, which is the most you can do and still have it be manageable on the track (with corners, not drag). If you want to make a 350 hp turbo lightweight FWD car you are stupid end of story, high HP cars need RWD or AWD and thats all there is to it, PERIOD. Finally, if neither of the cars were geared for autocross, track, or drag, what's left? Are you saying they are geared for towing? thats about the only other type of gearing left after taking out the previous 3. To use the title of a very poorly made tween movie: YOU GOT SERVED.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Who the hell cares??? It's a damn Honda!!! This appears to be a Nissan board, not Honda Tech.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Who the hell cares??? It's a damn Honda!!! This appears to be a Nissan board, not Honda Tech.


I agree, I'm sick and tired of people on this forum sticking up for honda. HONDA SUCKS, their cars are way overpriced NEW for the performance offered and if you have to swap motors to make a car fast IT IS NOT A FAST CAR! If I wanted to bad enough I'm sure I could find a way to swap an LS1 or an RB26DETT full of mods into my spec v but that still wouldn't mean a damn thing regarding how the factory spec car performs. The S2000 and NSX are way too slow and only if the S2000 costed about $24k and the NSX about $45,000 would they be worth the money.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have a type R cup holder, its mad tyte...


the spec 5 is geared towards economy... if you just add your flames and air hog filter, you will get like 80 mpg... The reason for Vtec cars is for economy. they have the ability to rev high and produce high hp, but you can be more economical if you state at lower RPM's.. This way, Honda can say they offer an economical car with high performance in mind. YOu can't just rely on books, sometimes u need life experience


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i have a type R cup holder, its mad tyte...
> 
> 
> the spec 5 is geared towards economy... if you just add your flames and air hog filter, you will get like 80 mpg... The reason for Vtec cars is for economy. they have the ability to rev high and produce high hp, but you can be more economical if you state at lower RPM's.. This way, Honda can say they offer an economical car with high performance in mind. YOu can't just rely on books, sometimes u need life experience


First of all, do you even know the gear ratios of a spec v? They are super close, maximum shift speeds go like this:

1st 30

2nd 50

3rd 76

4th 101

5th 125

6th 135+

The spec v gets good economy the same way a lotus elise does: lightweight with an EFFICIENT motor, not some carburated fuel dumping POS like mullet mobiles. Close gear ratios are so you can stay in the powerband at the track (with corners) and LONG gear ratios are so you can be a pussy and stay in 1 gear and then go straight to top gear because you are a lazy ass, like the old 3 speed cars of long ago. Having a 6 speed does help fuel economy but even 6th isn't as high as it could be for fuel mileage in the spec v. FYI, VTEC is not for fuel economy, hybrids and super stringy internals are for fuel economy, VTEC is so the car can have better torque in the low end and still have higher HP on the top end, but in most cases it doesn't work well in a track situation. You're are just going to have to trust me that I am well read and researched about all of this and you need to stop assuming I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> This way, Honda can say they offer an economical car with high performance in mind.


When was the last time you read about the SI and the review was centered around economy? I don't even like the si but I still give it credit that it is a performance oriented vehicle. Most car websites would discourage buying an SI if economy was the goal as other civic models get much better mileage, especially the hybrid. An economy car is a car that has fuel mileage as its #1 goal and in the case of the civic si and SE-R spec v that is hardly even a consideration, they just get good mileage because the power comes from good efficiency rather than brute force from fuel dumping carburators.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

> they have the ability to rev high and produce high hp, but you can be more economical if you state at lower RPM's..


Low RPMs aren't always good. If you lug the engine and open the throttle the pcm cuts timing and dumps in more fuel.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neogeon said:


> Wow, I love how you know NOTHING, read an article about the si and they will tell you that VTEC DOES NOT KICK IN TILL HIGH REVVS, IT IS NOT CONTIOUSLY VARIABLE. "the new Si's 139 lb.-ft. coming at 6200 rpm (about the time iVTEC kicks in)" -quote from road and track, so you go eat a dick because you obviously don't know shit. Case in point, the new civic si sucks nuts until 6200 rpm and everytime you take a corner on a track you are going to fall below that. Here's another quote to emphasize how much the honda sucks below highest revvs "But you have to be willing to work for the speed, because below 5000 rpm a call down to the engine room will reveal no one's on duty."
> 
> You can't have "hands on experience" learning how combustion works, all you can learn from hands on is how to put screw A into engine block B which is about on par with a kid putting together his erector set, it doesn't mean you understand the hows and whys of anything you are doing. Hey cool, you had instruction from professional drivers, guess what? so have I, and thats not even mentioning how many driving technique manuals I've read and the fact that my route to campus everday is almost literally a touge run, I think the longest straight section is probably about 1/8 of a mile. The QR is very advanced just not in a way that makes it good at taking boost, compare the hp and torque to the near same displacement KA24 and you'll find that the design of the QR makes it much faster in stock or bolt on form, which is the most you can do and still have it be manageable on the track (with corners, not drag). If you want to make a 350 hp turbo lightweight FWD car you are stupid end of story, high HP cars need RWD or AWD and thats all there is to it, PERIOD. Finally, if neither of the cars were geared for autocross, track, or drag, what's left? Are you saying they are geared for towing? thats about the only other type of gearing left after taking out the previous 3. To use the title of a very poorly made tween movie: YOU GOT SERVED.


 The transmissions are sporty, i'll give you that. But they are more geared for economics. I know how combustion works because of my two years of engineering physics. I was a mechanical engineer major, until I switched to a degree that I enjoy more ( history). We built minature combustion engines, so I would assume that I know how they work, how to make them faster/ more efficient, and how to work on them. You could read every book in the world, and still not know how to do anything because you would lack hands on experience. They are both equally valuable. 

I will admit that the spec-v gears are not bad, but it could use a bit of tweaking to get it in the sweet spot. 3 rd gear comes in too soon, and with the engine cutting fuel at ca. 6400 rpms, you have to shift to third before 60. Plus 6th gear is useless for anything but highway crusing. 

I am not saying that the Si is better than the spec-v, honestly I could careless which car is better. I was simply stating that the Si would beat the spec-v in a race. 

They are heavier than before, yet the spec weighs close to 2850 lbs. 2750lbs is the dry weight. It is lighter than the SI, but in a drag race the Si would win because it has a better top end and longer gear ratios. Which translates to less shifting, and more acceleration. 

And with any car while cornering, when you are off the gas and depending on which line you take, will drop from the power band. 

They are both very evenly matched cars.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

neogeon said:


> You got a problem with skateboarders?


No, I used to be one when I was 12.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Flying Vv said:


> I was simply stating that the Si would beat the spec-v in a race.


drag only, on a track i guarantee spec v would win every time.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

neogeon said:


> drag only, on a track i guarantee spec v would win every time.


Wow... give it up.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

waznme said:


> No, I used to be one when I was 12.


In other words you bought some JNCO's and some goth gear and a zero board from pac sun and told everyone at school you skateboarded. I am a sponsored skateboarder and I know people damn near or in their 40's that still skateboard, hell even tony hawk is over 40 now I think (I don't keep up with vert skaters). Skateboarding is a good form of exercise and is the closest thing to combining adaptive art and sport in one. Let me just say for the record that all of the individuals you see wearing 50lbs of goth gear holding a skateboard are to the skateboarding world what stock honda civics with a weld on tip and dragon decals are to the motorsports world. Just because you pretended to skateboard when you were 12 doesn't mean you should downgrade people that really do skateboard and enjoy it. Seriously, I don't think you matured any since you were 12.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

wildmanee said:


> Wow... give it up.


No, I'm not going to let someone try to convince me something when I know what the truth is. All of you are just trying to win an argument and don't even care what the real answer is and thats the whole problem. I value the truth much more than being right, but here no one seems to know what the hell they are talking about so theres a whole lot of correcting I need to do.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

neogeon said:


> No, I'm not going to let someone try to convince me something when I know what the truth is. All of you are just trying to win an argument and don't even care what the real answer is and thats the whole problem. * I value the truth much more than being right, but here no one seems to know what the hell they are talking about so theres a whole lot of correcting I need to do*.


I think whats really going on is that most of the people here know what they are talking about and you just have a big head because you are an engineering student that wants to think he knows everything and is never wrong.



> You can't have "hands on experience" learning how combustion works, all you can learn from hands on is how to put screw A into engine block B which is about on par with a kid putting together his erector set, it doesn't mean you understand the hows and whys of anything you are doing.


I feel as that is an insult to all the good techs out there. In order to troubleshoot problems you need to know how things work. There is only so much that you can learn in a classroom reading books. It's not all just put this screw into that hole or this nut on that bolt either. Without hands on experience you are just as good as worthless. Trust me, I'm going to school to be a tech. If you don't know how things work you can't fix them. End of story. So where am I going with this? People with hands on experience know how things operate and they know them well. So will you just please calm down. You come as across as just wanting to be right all the time.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

neogeon said:


> In other words you bought some JNCO's and some goth gear and a zero board from pac sun and told everyone at school you skateboarded. I am a sponsored skateboarder and I know people damn near or in their 40's that still skateboard, hell even tony hawk is over 40 now I think (I don't keep up with vert skaters). Skateboarding is a good form of exercise and is the closest thing to combining adaptive art and sport in one. Let me just say for the record that all of the individuals you see wearing 50lbs of goth gear holding a skateboard are to the skateboarding world what stock honda civics with a weld on tip and dragon decals are to the motorsports world. Just because you pretended to skateboard when you were 12 doesn't mean you should downgrade people that really do skateboard and enjoy it. Seriously, I don't think you matured any since you were 12.


Yea, you are right you are the greatest, smartest, strongest, fastest, most sponsored, quickest, long-winded person on this forum. And admittedly all you want is for people to recognize that you are right and know what you are talking about, so here it is...........

YOU ARE THE BEST OUT OF EVERY PERSON IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD, YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW BECAUSE YOU SAY SO, WE BELIEVE YOU OH GREAT ONE. PLEASE ALLOW US TO LIVE OUR SIMPLE AND STUPID (COMPARED TO YOURS) LIVES ON YOUR PLANET. PLEASE DON'T COME OVER TO MY HOUSE AND VERBALLY BEAT ME UP ANY MORE YOU ARE THE BEST. LET THE MERCY KILLINGS STOP, WE WILL FOLLOW YOUR RULE GREAT AND MERCIFUL KING. :thumbdwn: 

That's it, I am done with this thread. I believe that you will not rest until you have the last word, so here is your chance to berate, and belittle me until your heart is content, I will not respond anymore.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> FYI, VTEC is not for fuel economy, hybrids and super stringy internals are for fuel economy, VTEC is so the car can have better torque in the low end and still have higher HP on the top end, but in most cases it doesn't work well in a track situation.


Vtecs dont have tq due to their high flowing heads, they try to incorporate tq, but it doesn't happen well.





neogeon said:


> When was the last time you read about the SI and the review was centered around economy? I don't even like the si but I still give it credit that it is a performance oriented vehicle. Most car websites would discourage buying an SI if economy was the goal as other civic models get much better mileage, especially the hybrid. An economy car is a car that has fuel mileage as its #1 goal and in the case of the civic si and SE-R spec v that is hardly even a consideration, they just get good mileage because the power comes from good efficiency rather than brute force from fuel dumping carburators.


they will always tell you to go with the most basic car for economy... that is why they say for sports minded people, go with an SI...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You know what Neo..I still think you should be banned but here's my contribution.

I do know what I'm talking about when it comes to cars. All I've done for the last 5 1/2 years is work with vehicles. I've worked with Supras around 1000hp down to old tercels with less then 100. All I do ALL DAY is work with technicians. I'm in the process of helping a friend build his twin rotor 93 RX-7. I built my own high HP 76 Cutlass Supreme (I never dynoed it so I can't say where it sat.) I've built a few SR20 engines and my next project is a 2JZ-GTE build-up I have sitting in my friend's garage.

Don't you DARE insult my inteligence by trying to infer I don't know my automobiles. I've opted not to contribute because a thread like this is nothing but BS. If you want to know.....get your fucking ass out and race the other car. I'm sick of all of this "the Spec is faster here and the SI is faster here!" 

Until YOU go out run time slips on BOTH CARS....NONE OF THIS THREAD COUNTS! GET THE FUCK OFF THIS FORUM!! SHUT THE FUCK UP BECAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT!!!!!!

Unless you can prove anyone here wrong or right.....you have no say, no proof! Don't even try to compare two different sets of numbers. Unless the same driver ran the two cars at the same track on the same day with the same tires it doesn't count. 

I'm going to say I'm done but then I wouldn't be able to post a rebuttle to my favorite stupid-asses post. 

P.S. Just because your going to be a mechanical engineer doesn't mean a damned thing. For all we know your a building designer. I just deal Toyota's all day for a living....what do I know.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

waznme said:


> Yea, you are right you are the greatest, smartest, strongest, fastest, most sponsored, quickest, long-winded person on this forum. And admittedly all you want is for people to recognize that you are right and know what you are talking about, so here it is...........
> 
> YOU ARE THE BEST OUT OF EVERY PERSON IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD, YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW BECAUSE YOU SAY SO, WE BELIEVE YOU OH GREAT ONE. PLEASE ALLOW US TO LIVE OUR SIMPLE AND STUPID (COMPARED TO YOURS) LIVES ON YOUR PLANET. PLEASE DON'T COME OVER TO MY HOUSE AND VERBALLY BEAT ME UP ANY MORE YOU ARE THE BEST. LET THE MERCY KILLINGS STOP, WE WILL FOLLOW YOUR RULE GREAT AND MERCIFUL KING. :thumbdwn:
> 
> That's it, I am done with this thread. I believe that you will not rest until you have the last word, so here is your chance to berate, and belittle me until your heart is content, I will not respond anymore.


Hey, you were the one trying to rip on skateboarders for no reason, you struck first.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> they will always tell you to go with the most basic car for economy... that is why they say for sports minded people, go with an SI...


Thats because dealerships sell status and thats something I couldn't care less about. Of course a dealership will tell you the Maxima is the best Nissan because it costs the most, but try to take your maxima to a track and see how much it understeers and how quick the brakes and tires cook from the weight. Does the Maxima even have a limited slip differential? The sentra made a good platform for a performance car because of its compact and lightweight design, and as any race driver outside of a drag strip will tell you (if he knows what he's talking about) he will tell you that weight is the #1 enemy. Even if the spec v only makes 175 hp it more than makes up for that in handling prowess due to the lightweight even if it does have FWD. Compare the slalom speeds to some other cars, even RWD cars, and youll see that lightweight with a good suspension is what really makes the difference on a race track. And, like I've said before, look at the Lotus Elise and the porsche 944, etc. they all get good mileage and its specifically because they use the lightweight approach to speed rather than the brute force approach exercised by mustangs and camaros. Actually, due to a incredibly high 6th gear, the corvette gets 28 EPA estimated highway mileage which is the same as a spec v's highway mileage, so maybe the economical buyer should opt for the corvette next time eh?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> You know what Neo..I still think you should be banned but here's my contribution.
> 
> I do know what I'm talking about when it comes to cars. All I've done for the last 5 1/2 years is work with vehicles. I've worked with Supras around 1000hp down to old tercels with less then 100. All I do ALL DAY is work with technicians. I'm in the process of helping a friend build his twin rotor 93 RX-7. I built my own high HP 76 Cutlass Supreme (I never dynoed it so I can't say where it sat.) I've built a few SR20 engines and my next project is a 2JZ-GTE build-up I have sitting in my friend's garage.
> 
> ...


I'm not questioning you know how to put a car together, I will gladly give you that. I'm just saying you need to stop trying to turn knowing how to put a car together into knowing what car will be faster on a track (and I mean with corners) especially when you probably haven't even driven them or trying to nullify a theory based on engineering principals because you've swapped parts around. Look, You will never see me trying to tell someone exactly what pattern to use bolting their block together, thats not my area of expertise, but I do know the principals behind the way everything works in a car and I know from experience what cars will do with certain weight, size, horsepower, torque, etc. In fact, I wouldn't even have a problem with you at all if you weren't such an asshole to me shouting "THIS IS ALL WRONG" on my pre-cat thread, if you honestly have a question or see a flaw there is a nice way to go about and a dick way to go about it. You all would find me very nice and agreeable if everytime I posted something I didn't get a response like "shut up, you haven't raced XXX car and you don't know this or this and this isn't like that you idiot." I think this forum and all others would get alot more accomplished if people were more open to new ideas even if they don't necessarily coincide with what you believe and also if you didn't jump everyone's case when they try to make a helpful statement (like my pre-cat theory).


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

> Thats because dealerships sell status and thats something I couldn't care less about. Of course a dealership will tell you the Maxima is the best Nissan because it costs the most, but try to take your maxima to a track and see how much it understeers and how quick the brakes and tires cook from the weight. Does the Maxima even have a limited slip differential? The sentra made a good platform for a performance car because of its compact and lightweight design, and as any race driver outside of a drag strip will tell you (if he knows what he's talking about) he will tell you that weight is the #1 enemy


WTF? Not everybody races their car. The average person won't take their Maxima to the track. Probably because it is geared toward being a family car. So why are you talking about racing a Maxima?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

GA16DE200sx said:


> WTF? Not everybody races their car. The average person won't take their Maxima to the track. Probably because it is geared toward being a family car. So why are you talking about racing a Maxima?


If you read through these threads these idiots keep telling me the spec v isn't a performance car because its based on the least expensive car in the lineup, even though on a track (depending on how tight it is) would only be second to a 350z as even the altima SE-R lacks a limited slip differential. I'm just trying to get across that a car doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg to be a good performance car, period.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Performance = money. If you want a 10K car, be ready to drive slow. If you wanna 65K car, be reaady to annihalate.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

neogeon said:


> If you read through these threads these idiots keep telling me the spec v isn't a performance car because its based on the least expensive car in the lineup, even though on a track (depending on how tight it is) would only be second to a 350z as even the altima SE-R lacks a limited slip differential. I'm just trying to get across that a car doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg to be a good performance car, period.


Neo, yes you can get performance out of the spec V, but your not going to eat supras and shit tercels.... with a sentra. no matter what you do to it.
to me the spec class platform all brands in the same class are included are a fun Day to day driver with spunk and marginal for performance, with out spending a mint to do so.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Performance = money. If you want a 10K car, be ready to drive slow. If you wanna 65K car, be reaady to annihalate.


performance=money but just because a car costs 65k doesn't mean its fast. In fact, on a racetrack (with corners) all the added luxury crap found in most more expensive cars hinders performance without giving back any (AWD weighs more but adds performance, power leather seats do not). The spec v is so cheap because all of the parts are off the shelf and mass produced (B15 sentra shell, Altima motor, maxima tranny, etc.) so the price per part becomes very low and therefore can be made cheaply. In fact, I happened across an episode of top gear and the porsche 924 actually is almost the same as a spec v with an inline 4 cylinder engine with 2.5 liters of displacement, balance shafts, a top speed of 130, acceleration near that of a spec v, and good fuel economy (actually better), the biggest difference is drive wheels and motor placement. Even back in 1985 the porsche 924 still costed more than a new spec v (I don't remember the exact cost and the video won't play on the computer I'm using right now) dollar per dollar not even including inflation. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7379931358759463783&q=top+gear

There are a handful of cars that cost more and all the money goes to performance like the lotus elise, STI, EVO, Corvette, etc. all of which offer comparatively little in terms of creature comforts but deliver very well in performance categories. The problem is that most people with the money to buy the more expensive cars are older people in their 50's or 60's that don't really car as much about going fast as simply being comfortable as they cruise along at 5 mph under the speed limit and sadly most cars are tainted and ruined to accomodate these buyers. There was a list of times around the nurburgring and believe or not the civic type r or maybe the integra (i forget which) actually trounced more expensive and "exotic" cars because when push comes to shove the civic is a lightweight car with nothing but an A/C, a radio, and a motor, which is much closer to a race car than a G35 coupe/sedan with 3,000 buttons for climate control and power adjustable seats and 500 lbs of sound deadening (exaggeration).

There you have it, an integra beating a corvette, MSRP of a car doesn't mean everything and neither does HP, and in fact I have heard a spec v can beat an integra in most scenarios, so there you go, spec v (potentially)>corvette in the right situation.

8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- BMW Alpina B3 3.3, 280 PS/1495 kg (sport auto 07/99)
8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- Lotus Exige, 179 PS/796 kg, (sport auto 11/00)
*8:43 --- 141.797 km/h -- Honda Integra Type R (sport auto 12/00)*
8:44.83 141.303 km/h -- Chevrolet Corvette Coupe, 339 PS, automatic (Top Gear maagzine)
8:46 --- 140.989 km/h -- Porsche 993 Carrera S, 285hp
*8:47 --- 140.721 km/h -- Honda Civic Type-R, 200 PS/1246 kg (sport auto 11/01)*
8:48.25 140.388 km/h -- Porsche 911 Carrera, 285hp (Top Gear magazine)
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Jaguar XKR Coupe, 363 PS/1703 kg (sport auto 07/98)
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Renault Clio Sport V6, 226 PS/1381 kg (sport auto 07/01)
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Audi TT 1.8T quattro Coupé, 225 PS/1461 kg (sport auto 11/98)
8:50 --- 139.925 km/h -- BMW Alpina B10 3.2, 260 PS/1600 kg (sport auto 04/98)
8:50* -- 139.925 km/h -- Mercedes Benz E55 AMG (sport auto ??/00)
8:51 --- 139.661 km/h -- Alfa Romeo 156 GTA, 231 PS/1350 kg (sport auto 05/02)
8:51* -- 139.661 km/h -- Ford Focus ST, 225 PS/1330 kg (sport auto 09/05) (*mfr.)
8:51 --- 139.661 km/h -- Mercedes Benz C43 AMG, 306 PS/1571 kg (sport auto 12/01)
8:52 --- 139.398 km/h -- Mercedes Benz CLK 430, 279 PS/1564 kg (sport auto 09/01)
8:52 --- 139.529 km/h -- VW Golf GTI DSG, 200 PS/1421 kg (sport auto 11/05)
8:54 --- 138.897 km/h -- Porsche Boxster, 204 PS/1325 kg (sport auto 01/97)
8:54 --- 138.932 km/h -- VW Golf GTI 25th Anniversary, 180 hp, 1320 kg (sport auto 01/02)
8:55 --- 134.579 km/h -- Mini Cooper S Works, 200 hp (sport auto ??/04)
8:58 --- 133.829 km/h -- Lotus Esprit Turbo SE (sport auto 07/97)
9:05* -- 136.073 km/h -- Ford Focus RS, 215 PS/1355 kg (sport auto 09/05)(*mfr.)
9:07 --- 135.576 km/h -- Mercedes SLK 230, 195 PS/1356 kg (sport auto 05/01)
9:07 --- 135.576 km/h -- AMG Mercedes SLK 230 compressor (sport auto 05/99)
9:09 --- 135.802 km/h --VW Golf V6 4Motion, 204 PS/1455 kg (sport auto 01/02)
10:08 -- 121.973 km/h --Ford Transit, 136 PS/??? kg (Top Gear TV, jul,10 05)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neopet, no one said that the spec V wasn't good for performance, we just called it an economy car. But guess what a problem is with FWD, thats right TQ steer... Lets see you auto X a 400whp FWD car, it wont be easy. AWD and RWD own in every type of race. FWD is good for everyday driving. yes they can have perofrmance, look at a saab. Get off the lotus Elises nuts, that car has one performance; be light, faster and able to take corners like a F1 car. But its Mid Engine RWD. you dont see the celica GTS running those times, cuz its FWD and its heavier. No one will fight you with weight. Power to weight is a great variable in racing, so is suspension, but FWD hinders a car performance in many ways. they can be fun, they can hold up, but keeping one striaght will be a lot harder.

ps- why no Spec 5 on that list


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Funny how they list the Corvette, but it's a slushbox!! Trust me, there is a big difference in performance of a Corvette between the T56 6-speed and the 4L80E auto. When I say 65K, I don't mean a damn Benz!!! Who do you know buys a Benz to run the shit outta it, nobody i've seen. But you drop 65K on a new Z06, you can go eat a few Ferraris and GT-40s, and a lot more. You can't do that with a 10K car. Dollar for Dollar, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neogeon said:


> drag only, on a track i guarantee spec v would win every time.


 FAN BOY!!!!!!!!!!! 

You are the eptiome of the fan boy kind. It depends on the driver, plus the Si has a more advanced suspension and a incredible chassis design. The geometry beats the hell out of the spec-v. The SI would win in a drag, and on the track.

Seriously neopet, give it up. Its no use, you make these absurdly long posts, and you hardly make any sense. Give it up little boy.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Neopet, no one said that the spec V wasn't good for performance, we just called it an economy car. But guess what a problem is with FWD, thats right TQ steer... Lets see you auto X a 400whp FWD car, it wont be easy. AWD and RWD own in every type of race. FWD is good for everyday driving. yes they can have perofrmance, look at a saab. Get off the lotus Elises nuts, that car has one performance; be light, faster and able to take corners like a F1 car. But its Mid Engine RWD. you dont see the celica GTS running those times, cuz its FWD and its heavier. No one will fight you with weight. Power to weight is a great variable in racing, so is suspension, but FWD hinders a car performance in many ways. they can be fun, they can hold up, but keeping one striaght will be a lot harder.
> 
> ps- why no Spec 5 on that list


because they didn't run the spec 5 since its not sold in europe, duh. I've already mentioned hundreds of times FWD is not good for making crazy hp numbers, I am arguing stock for stock here. Keeping my spec straight isn't a problem at all. When I first got it I had to hold the wheel slightly left or it would change lanes on me but ever since I got it aligned I can take my hand off the wheel and floor it and I go straight as an arrow. I never said FWD is better than AWD or RWD, in fact whatever car I buy next will probably be RWD or AWD, BUT, again stock for stock, FWD puts more HP to the ground than RWD and AWD unless its mid engine RWD and is also much more stable and predictable than RWD. All I'm saying here is just because a spec v is FWD and based on a COMPACT car doesn't mean it can't perform well on a track and keep up with more expensive vehicles.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Funny how they list the Corvette, but it's a slushbox!! Trust me, there is a big difference in performance of a Corvette between the T56 6-speed and the 4L80E auto. When I say 65K, I don't mean a damn Benz!!! Who do you know buys a Benz to run the shit outta it, nobody i've seen. But you drop 65K on a new Z06, you can go eat a few Ferraris and GT-40s, and a lot more. You can't do that with a 10K car. Dollar for Dollar, you get what you pay for.


Yeah, you do get what you pay for: leaf springs, yes the suspension used by the model T ford thank you very much. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1218157444012227484&q=top+gear+corvette

A new Z06 wont eat a ford GT, it may run with it in the straight line more or less but I guarantee at the end of the day the ford GT will win. Also, remember, a cars limits are at the driver's limits, most people are too scared to go blasting through a corner at 130 mph in any car and as such regardless of what a car is capable of it doesn't mean it will actually be able to perform at those limits when driven by an average joe. Yes, you do get what you pay for, when you buy a spec v for 17-18k you can corner with .88g and slalom at 68 mph which is faster than even some exotic cars can do, and you could buy a fleet of spec vs for the price of one Z06.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Flying Vv said:


> FAN BOY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are the eptiome of the fan boy kind. It depends on the driver, plus the Si has a more advanced suspension and a incredible chassis design. The geometry beats the hell out of the spec-v. The SI would win in a drag, and on the track.
> 
> Seriously neopet, give it up. Its no use, you make these absurdly long posts, and you hardly make any sense. Give it up little boy.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

neogeon said:


> even though on a track (depending on how tight it is) would only be second to a 350z as even the altima SE-R lacks a limited slip differential.



The specV stock runs mid 15's. The Altima SE-R stock runs low 15's to high 14's. LSD or not, it still wins. maxima is also a low 15 car.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> The specV stock runs mid 15's. The Altima SE-R stock runs low 15's to high 14's. LSD or not, it still wins. maxima is also a low 15 car.


what part of "(depending how tight it is)" did you not understand? I mean with corners, drag racing is gay^10 and lame^22, if you want to race do it with corners. The lack of LSD means the altima will have horrible wheelspin problems once it starts trying to power out of turns while the spec v would have much less of an issue.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

98si stock only has 135whp and 95ftlbs. is this even a question??? spec V all the way.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

2dr_Sentra said:


> 98si stock only has 135whp and 95ftlbs. is this even a question??? spec V all the way.


They're arguing about the new civic si, i mean the prius coupe, no wait, the si. I don't care what any of these forum lurkers say, soon enough I'm going to find a civic si to race and I'm going to beat him and thats going to be the end of it, and I'll probably get it on video to boot.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I can't believe this damn retarded pissing contest of a thread is still going on!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> I can't believe this damn retarded pissing contest of a thread is still going on!!


Somehow every time I say anything people have to turn it into a pissing contest, I wish I knew how to make it stop other than lying and saying I'm wrong  .


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

neogeon said:


> They're arguing about the new civic si, i mean the prius coupe, no wait, the si. I don't care what any of these forum lurkers say, soon enough I'm going to find a civic si to race and I'm going to beat him and thats going to be the end of it, and I'll probably get it on video to boot.



Is there a year(s) targeted to find out what spanks what??


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Red_Coupe said:


> Is there a year(s) targeted to find out what spanks what??


At the price they are trying to rob people interested in civic sis right now I would say I'll find one to race sometime after 2010, 2020 tops.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

For the love of god, I think Spec V vs. Si has been discussed enough. And considering this is post number 147, I think its clear that its a pissing contest. If you think one car is better than another, go fucking race one!! Fact of the matter is, nobody really cares. If you're beloved Spec V can take a new Si, thats fine, go run one. Wow, you may win by, what, 1/10 sec??? WOW!!!  Don;t you feel special. The Spec V and Si may be nice, but I just recently sold a beat-up car that would own both. Wooopdy Doo!!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> For the love of god, I think Spec V vs. Si has been discussed enough. And considering this is post number 147, I think its clear that its a pissing contest. If you think one car is better than another, go fucking race one!! Fact of the matter is, nobody really cares. If you're beloved Spec V can take a new Si, thats fine, go run one. Wow, you may win by, what, 1/10 sec??? WOW!!!  Don;t you feel special. The Spec V and Si may be nice, but I just recently sold a beat-up car that would own both. Wooopdy Doo!!!


I didn't start this thread, in fact it began talking about the older si and everyone told him spec v would win. Then he mentioned something about wanting a skyline but they don't sell it here and I just mentioned how the spec v and skyline GTS25 type S were very similar from a performance standpoint and everyone went apeshit because they like the skyline too much or don't like the spec v, I can't figure out which one its more of. The bottom line is this thread went off topic about 4 pages ago.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

And yet you seem to want to keep it going.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> *again stock for stock, FWD puts more HP to the ground than RWD and AWD * unless its mid engine RWD and is also much more stable and predictable than RWD.


wow, you need a prize for the noble statement. Thanks for stating the obvious.



Try to comprehend. We never said FWD was shitty, i said it wasn't as good as RWD or AWD. you get loads of understeer and tq steer. I love the Saab 93 but i love my STI more or even a WRX more. 

Secondly, you dont auto X or sollom a maxima, it would just be wrong. It isn't set up for that kind of driving. Stop tryin to make the spec V like a car that owns all. Its a nice car for its price, but it has its flaws as a general format. End of discussion


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

neogeon said:


> At the price they are trying to rob people interested in civic sis right now I would say I'll find one to race sometime after 2010, 2020 tops.


There's a freaking reason people buy Hondas!

Hondas are reliable, durable cars that will last for a long time, without worry of breaking down! They may seem overpriced but you're paying for the years of good car making Honda has on it's belt. 

Let's be like everyone else and say "Oh, what a piece, it's a Honda..."


And yet you'll still see that same car running for 15+ years. Would you pay $2000 less for something and have a much bigger chance of it failing mechanically over the course of your ownership? Come on now, think with your head!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

wildmanee said:


> There's a freaking reason people buy Hondas!
> 
> Hondas are reliable, durable cars that will last for a long time, without worry of breaking down! They may seem overpriced but you're paying for the years of good car making Honda has on it's belt.
> 
> ...



Well put, if you want long-term reliability, get a Honduh or a GM w/ 3300 or 3800V6


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Honda, Toyota, AND Nissan are all 3 on the top of thier game when it comes to reliability. Now that Nissan is being hurt by Renault, thier reliability has gone down slightly but in the days of the classics. ie, B12, B13, S13, P10, etc...they were at the top of thier game, as was toyota and honda. You still see tons of old corollas, sentras and civics all over the place. I just hope that 15 years from now, my new car will still be on the road and looking as pretty as it does now. 

This thread needs to be locked..........

The only thing left to do pretty much is just whip'em out and measure.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> The only thing left to do pretty much is just whip'em out and measure.


oOoO.. me first


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> oOoO.. me first


What, so you can get over the embarrassment first and fastest? :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmanee said:


> What, so you can get over the embarrassment first and fastest? :cheers:


Dont hate, my GTR spec 5 will own your and your mom.... (at least twice)


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Make quick, da Boss is right behind you!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> They all get good mileage and its specifically because they use the lightweight approach to speed rather than the brute force approach exercised by mustangs and camaros. Actually, due to a incredibly high 6th gear, the corvette gets 28 EPA estimated highway mileage which is the same as a spec v's highway mileage, so maybe the economical buyer should opt for the corvette next time eh?


This may be the swingle most retarded, ill thought out post I have ever read. First you say the Spec gets good milage because:
1. It's light
2. It has an uber efficient and high tech inline 4 with fancy fuel injection and cams on the cylinder head
Then you say the heavy POS 'Vette with old fashioned pushrods gets the same milege? Well there goes that arguement now.

This thread is closed, and your time dishing out bullshit that you dreamt up is over. Don't come back.


----------

